# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy acer 4750 không thể chạy ghost khi bung ghost từ hiren boot

## khanhhoangsg

có bác nào đang xài máy acer 4750 không giúp em với em dùng đĩa hiren boot vô mini xp-> ghost 32 để bung file ghost thì em không thể tìm thấy ổ win (là ổ c), và ổ dữ liệu (ổ d và ổ f) đâu nên em ko thể ghost được. thế là em dành dung dos để ghost thì nó không thê nào vô được vậy bác nào biết hoặc bị trướng hợp này thì chỉ giúp em với.em cảm ơn các bác trước.

----------


## bevoll

*không ghost được*

bạn nên kiểm tra lại ổ cứng xem nhận chưa(vào bios để xem), nếu nhận rồi thì kiểm tra ổ cứng có lổi không bằng hirent's

----------


## longland

*send*

bạn vào bios kiểm tra xem nó đã nhận hay chưa nhé,rồi kiểm tra xem có bị bad sector ko(dùng đĩa boot)

----------


## hoaican

*giúp mình với máy acer 4750 không thể chạy ghost khi bung ghost từ hiren boot*

mình vào bios thì máy vẫn nhận ổ cứng và kiểm tra thì không có bad ổ cứng nhưng máy bị như trên thì mình không bít bị gì

----------


## bedaukute

cái này đơn giản thôi, mình đã sửa trường hợp này nhiều lắm rồi
giờ bạn chỉ cần dùng đĩa boot vào partitions magic
đầu tiên là bạn phải del ổ c đi rồi tạo lại và nhớ chọn nó là ổ primany định dạng gì tùy bạn
sau đó set active cho ổ c vừa tạo và cuối cùng là format xong restart lại máy
vô win mini cài ok

----------

